# Brands of Vitamins + Black Hair growth Pills



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

What brand has the best vitamins? (that actually work)

Do African American hair growth pills really work?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 13, 2008)

uhm i dont know but i do use this oil do gro that is in the ethnic section of themarket and i dont know if it really helps but i like to think it does.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

I've seen it but never tried it.

How about those vitamins?


----------



## Mimi84 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi sephora's girl

Biotin is a great for promoting hair growth, you can find it at any drugstore or grocery store.


----------



## renbray (Mar 14, 2008)

i use wild grow hair oil from sally's and it's amazing it really works


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Usually a really good multivitamin works, mostly any will do.

biotin is really good and a b-complex vitamin is really good too. GNC has a lot of supplements, I personally go to my local health food store. Also, eat lots and lots of protein!! Amino Acids are really good for you and help your hair grow, drink lots of water and eat lots of fruits and veggies.

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use wild grow hair oil from sally's and it's amazing it really works



I have this stuff and although I really like it and it really decreased my shedding, I think the smell is horrible, I can't stand it, it would be perfect if it didn't reak!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 14, 2008)

What other vitamins?

Also, I've heard taking vitamins is sometimes dangerous.

What's up?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jinx (Mar 14, 2008)

Most any multi vitamin will help with over all health but you should avoid bandwagons and trends as far as using mass doses of suppliments that are intended for other purposes; you could have major health problems (or skin eruptions) for the sake of attempting to find a magic growth pill when they don't exist.

You need to concentrate on eating well, drinking lot's of water, and good hair handling habits. 

Black hair is dry by naure, so you need to counteract this. Moisturize, avoid too much direct heat, if you use chemical processes then assess if there is any damage from that and find other alternatives (if you chemically relax, look for other ways to straighten the hair; if you dye-like I do- find the kindest way possible for your hair, etc..), your hair may not respond to certain additives or ingredients in certain shampoos or conditioners or styling products- even if it's formulated for "dry" or "black" hair. 

You have to play around until you find one that your hair says "ahhhh, that quenched my thirst!".

Your hair is already growing, what you need is retention. Chances are, you are losing hair as fast as you are growing it and not seeing any progress but you can fix it, but you can't fix it by trying to bypass the work that it will take; even if you find a pill that will make it grow, it won't matter if it breaks of or sheds too much, right?

Manipulate your hair as little as possible and don't drown it with products. Don't use tight ponytail holder or metal barretts or barrettes with metal clasps- this will foil your efforts in retention because this are known hair snappers!

You'll be surprised by how much your hair will respond with a little tlc!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 14, 2008)

I second biotin.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 14, 2008)

How many vitamins do you take a day?

I should get all the vitamins from GNC?


----------



## SaRem (Mar 14, 2008)

I ordered hair stimulator vitamins from the net. Have you ever tried any similar stuff?


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 14, 2008)

I've never ordered them because I tend to buy things that people review.

I don't trust sites that have all those testomonials.

I wanna someone to recommend something to me or something were I can get peoples opinion on it.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 15, 2008)

GNC WOMEN'S: Formula HSN (Hair, Skin and Nails)

I've been using this for years and my hair grows like a weed. You are to take 3 capsules a day, every day. It contains all the good stuff that promotes hair growth (biotin, B12, calcium, silica and more!) Aside from personally vouching for it, it gets great reviews around many hair and makeup boards.


----------



## SaRem (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dubsbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GNC WOMEN'S: Formula HSN (Hair, Skin and Nails)
I've been using this for years and my hair grows like a weed. You are to take 3 capsules a day, every day. It contains all the good stuff that promotes hair growth (biotin, B12, calcium, silica and more!) Aside from personally vouching for it, it gets great reviews around many hair and makeup boards.

HAve u ever used any other vitamins dear? And how long your hair grows per month?


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SaRem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAve u ever used any other vitamins dear? And how long your hair grows per month?



Yes I also take an additional Women's Daily Multi-vitamin (it's a no name brand from Walmart). 
I'm not sure how many inches my hair grows per month because I've never really measured it! lol. But my dry, curly hair is prone to breakage and I've noticed all the broken hairs on top of my scalp grow faster when I take GNC HSN.


----------



## SaRem (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dubsbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I also take an additional Women's Daily Multi-vitamin (it's a no name brand from Walmart). 
I'm not sure how many inches my hair grows per month because I've never really measured it! lol. But my dry, curly hair is prone to breakage and I've noticed all the broken hairs on top of my scalp grow faster when I take GNC HSN.

thanks dear


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 15, 2008)

I see


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Usually a really good multivitamin works, mostly any will do. 
biotin is really good and a b-complex vitamin is really good too. GNC has a lot of supplements, I personally go to my local health food store. Also, eat lots and lots of protein!! Amino Acids are really good for you and help your hair grow, drink lots of water and eat lots of fruits and veggies.

I have this stuff and although I really like it and it really decreased my shedding, I think the smell is horrible, I can't stand it, it would be perfect if it didn't reak!!

Would it be okay to try any vitamins from GNC?


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 10, 2008)

Biotin made me break out...crazy so be careful if you're acne prone. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 10, 2008)

I have acne but not too much.


----------



## labrat90 (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone told me to use olive oil


----------



## sephoras girl (May 1, 2008)

On your hair?


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

I got this tip from a japanese friend. Nori, dried seaweed. You can find it at wholefoods. It makes my hair grow like weeds. I eat it like chips.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 9, 2008)

sounds interesting..


----------

